# The marching band refused to yield ..



## BillM (Sep 27, 2014)

... well actually they did give the field back. But it make a better story this way 






The game I went to last week the band consisted of 6 members, nice to see that some schools still have a thriving music program.





Next time I'll bring a wide angle to get a better shot of the entire band.










And then they were gone


----------



## Uriel (Oct 7, 2014)

For me, the one shot that stood out was the fourth. Its not that I didn't like the others - they don't have glaring errors or anything of the sort - but without the benefit of facial expressions or some sort of focus on a (or some) band members it lacks a little thematic depth for me. I like their hats though - that bright blue hue really stands out in all your shots.


----------



## BillM (Oct 7, 2014)

Agreed, my big mistake was trying to get too many members in a single photo. And I tried again this week and made the exact same mistake, but i'll eventually figure it out


----------



## limr (Oct 7, 2014)

Yup, #4 is my favorite too, though they're all good.


----------



## BillM (Oct 7, 2014)

I tried a video this week, i should stick to still pictures lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 7, 2014)

The big question of course being, do you recall what was the deal?


----------



## BillM (Oct 7, 2014)

I give up, what is the question lol


----------



## BillM (Oct 7, 2014)

And a picture from this weekend


----------



## limr (Oct 7, 2014)

Do you believe in rock and roll? Or if you prefer, will music save your mortal soul? 

Those are some of the questions anyway


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 7, 2014)

limr said:


> Do you believe in rock and roll? Or if you prefer, will music save your mortal soul?
> 
> Those are some of the questions anyway



Well really I just wanted to know if you could teach me how to dance.  Real slow.  

I mean, really, really slow.  I have 4 left feet.  Lol


----------



## BillM (Oct 7, 2014)

Have I mentioned it has been a really long day LOL

On that note, goodnight everyone


----------



## limr (Oct 7, 2014)

Y'know what? Here's a funny thing.

The title of course meant that I had to go listen to the song lest it be stuck in my head for three days. I got to the verse that contains the line that I _thought_ said "Do you recall what was_ the deal_ the day the music died." I have my headphones on so I can hear it pretty clearly. And guess what?

That's not the line! All these years I had it wrong! And apparently so did you 

The line is "Do you recall what was _revealed..._"

Who knew? Okay, probably a lot of people knew. But we didn't. But now we do.


----------



## limr (Oct 7, 2014)

'Night!


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 7, 2014)

Bye bye, Miss American Pie.

Oh, and nighty night.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 7, 2014)

Now I want...whiskey...or rye whiskey...and pie, damnit!!!

Marching bands are one of the few things at a football game that truly DO look best photographed from above...they are in fact designed to be seen from a high vantage point....


----------



## BillM (Oct 8, 2014)

I never thought of that !!!!

I'm going to get to a game Saturday and if this field has a spot I will be sure to get up there and get some shots


----------



## BillM (Oct 8, 2014)

limr said:


> The line is "Do you recall what was _revealed..._"
> 
> Who knew? Okay, probably a lot of people knew. But we didn't. But now we do.



Actually I knew as I looked up the lyrics before I posted the thread


----------

